# Heavyocity Introduces 'NOVO Essentials'



## Heavyocity Media (Feb 15, 2019)

Hey all - just wanted to let everyone know that we released a new product today called *NOVO Essentials*. It's a stream-lined version of our flagship orchestral strings product, _NOVO: Modern Strings_, and it's available for $99 until Feb 25th. It features the same three-engine approach that _NOVO_ does (rich Traditional Strings, cinematic Hybrid Strings, and inspirational String Loops) with a smaller, curated content set. The Traditional Strings engine features a new Full Ensemble preset, with four core articulations (Sustains, Tremolos, Pizzicatos, Staccatos), which is really great as a quick compositional tool. There are also over 40 hybrid strings snapshots, and 36 loops.

We're offering the $99 deal for everyone, but owners of the full _NOVO_ product can pick up _Essentials_ for $19 until 2/25 as well. There's a coupon that appears in your account when you have a registered serial of _NOVO_ that can be applied. Full details at Heavyocity.com/NOVO-Essentials

Here's a video that explains NOVO Essentials a bit further:

​

And here's a Soundcloud playlist of demos:




Thanks all,

-CJ @ Heavyocity


----------



## estolad (Feb 15, 2019)

Nice. Will there also be an upgrade path to Novo: modern strings?


----------



## whiskers (Feb 15, 2019)

estolad said:


> Nice. Will there also be an upgrade path to Novo: modern strings?


Curious on this as well. Potential deal breaker if not, for me.


----------



## Mornats (Feb 16, 2019)

They mentioned on Facebook that there would be a crossgrade price from Essentials to Novo.


----------



## Wolf68 (Feb 16, 2019)

I own Intimate & Rhythmic Textures. Would this library give something new or would it be quite similar?


----------



## fiestared (Feb 16, 2019)

Wolf68 said:


> I own Intimate & Rhythmic Textures. Would this library give something new or would it be quite similar?


Lots of patches are very similar to Novo, so if I were you I wouldn't hesitate... The sound is HUGE !


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 16, 2019)

Are the NOVO Essen.'s String Ensembles the main benefit to adding this NOVO Essen. if I already have NOVO Strings, NOVO Ensembles is $19. for NOVO Strings owners. Anything else NOVO Esen. offers that is beneficial to NOVO Strings Owners ?


----------



## whiskers (Feb 16, 2019)

muziksculp said:


> Are the NOVO Essen.'s String Ensembles the main benefit to adding this NOVO Essen. if I already have NOVO Strings, NOVO Ensembles is $19. for NOVO Strings owners. Anything else NOVO Esen. offers that is beneficial to NOVO Strings Owners ?


Listening to the vids Right now, but I think that's it. Not sure why they don't just update to add that to the main novo...


----------



## fiestared (Feb 16, 2019)

whiskers said:


> Listening to the vids right but, I think that's it. Not sure why they don't just update to add that to the main novo...


There are almost 6Gig of samples, you don't need Novo to use it ...


----------



## whiskers (Feb 16, 2019)

fiestared said:


> There are almost 6Gig of samples, you don't need Novo to use it ...


The string ensemble nki? Pretty sure they said there was no new sample content if you already owned Novo


----------



## whiskers (Feb 16, 2019)

Well I bit


----------



## ChazC (Feb 16, 2019)

whiskers said:


> Well I bit


Let us full NOVO owners know if the few extra patches are worth the $19 when you can!


----------



## whiskers (Feb 16, 2019)

ChazC said:


> Let us full NOVO owners know if the few extra patches are worth the $19 when you can!


I don't have the full, but had been eyeing it for awhile


----------



## 667 (Feb 17, 2019)

Seems like a good way to get some 'glue' if you already have one or two of the expansions, but not Novo itself.


----------



## Fleer (Feb 18, 2019)

667 said:


> Seems like a good way to get some 'glue' if you already have one or two of the expansions, but not Novo itself.


My point exactly. Great add-on for Intimate Textures.


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Feb 18, 2019)

estolad said:


> Nice. Will there also be an upgrade path to Novo: modern strings?





whiskers said:


> Curious on this as well. Potential deal breaker if not, for me.



There will be! Shortly after the NOVO Essentials promotional period is over, we'll be sending out upgrade options to the full NOVO instrument!


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 19, 2019)

@Heavyocity Media Still a bit confused. Sorry. It's late, and I'm tired AF. 

So if I already own Novo, what exactly am I getting for $19? Is it just an ensemble patch?


----------



## whiskers (Feb 20, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> @Heavyocity Media Still a bit confused. Sorry. It's late, and I'm tired AF.
> 
> So if I already own Novo, what exactly am I getting for $19? Is it just an ensemble patch?


I believe that is correct. No new sample content.


----------



## Zero&One (Feb 20, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> So if I already own Novo, what exactly am I getting for $19? Is it just an ensemble patch?



Someone asked this on the YouTube video and Heavyocity said:
"There are over 40 all-new snapshots for the Strings Designer, and a Full Ensemble preset for the Traditional Strings engine - neither of which are included in the full NOVO product."


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Feb 20, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> @Heavyocity Media Still a bit confused. Sorry. It's late, and I'm tired AF.
> 
> So if I already own Novo, what exactly am I getting for $19? Is it just an ensemble patch?



Hey @Mike Fox - NOVO owners will get a full ensemble patch, plus 43 new snapshots for the String Designer. Hope that helps!


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Feb 20, 2019)

James H said:


> Someone asked this on the YouTube video and Heavyocity said:
> "There are over 40 all-new snapshots for the Strings Designer, and a Full Ensemble preset for the Traditional Strings engine - neither of which are included in the full NOVO product."



Yesss ^^^^what he said


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 20, 2019)

Ah! Thanks!


----------



## Sunny Fable (Feb 20, 2019)

For 19$, and knowing Heavyocity spotless record, I'm sure it's worth getting even for Novo users.


----------



## Donny Grace (Feb 23, 2019)

I thought when I first saw the email that this was just a scaled-down lite version of NOVA and almost passed over it. So I'm not sure it wasn't named wrong. But I got this installed and been going through the presets and comparing to the full NOVA. From what I've been able to determine, while some presets may be comparable, it's well worth the 19 bucks IMO for the new/additional content. So considering the $19 covers the Kontakt Player license you're basically getting it for free. So far seems to be a no-brainer. However, I think I would have preferred the content had been added to my NOVA library so I'd only have one place to go.


----------



## Steve Lum (Feb 23, 2019)

It would be nice if current NOVO owners could by just the ensemble NKIs and the snapshots rather than having to download 10G of content to get them. I have no problem with the price. I wonder if the NKIs and snaps can just bve dropped into the current full NOVO folders.


----------



## Donny Grace (Feb 23, 2019)

Steve Lum said:


> It would be nice if current NOVO owners could by just the ensemble NKIs and the snapshots rather than having to download 10G of content to get them. I have no problem with the price. I wonder if the NKIs and snaps can just bve dropped into the current full NOVO folders.


Indeed. That's another reason it would have been better if it were integrated into NOVA rather than a separate library. Along those lines, for example, when I got the full versions of the NI Symphony Series Collection, I took the Essentials versions off my computer. Prefer to not have the extra clutter.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Feb 24, 2019)

Just spent ages trying to work out why Novo Essentials wasn't showing in my library pane. Then I checked Heavyocity's website and realised it's for Kontakt 6 only (first library I've come across with this, so it didn't even occur to me). I guess I could install the Kontakt 6 Player, but I think I'll just wait until I upgrade to the next version of Komplete to start using it. 



dgrace said:


> I thought when I first saw the email that this was just a scaled-down lite version of NOVA and almost passed over it. So I'm not sure it wasn't named wrong. But I got this installed and been going through the presets and comparing to the full NOVA. From what I've been able to determine, while some presets may be comparable, it's well worth the 19 bucks IMO for the new/additional content. So considering the $19 covers the Kontakt Player license you're basically getting it for free. So far seems to be a no-brainer. However, I think I would have preferred the content had been added to my NOVA library so I'd only have one place to go.


 
I almost overlooked it for the same reason - I didn't realise there'd be new presets etc, just thought it would be a lite version of the full product. I agree, would be great if I could just have the essentials patches sitting alongside the other patches rather than in a separate folder - much easier navigation.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Jul 21, 2019)

I purchased Essentials yesterday and want to go full Novo. DOes anyone know how I do that i.e. is there an upgrade path code, and should I have it already? Thanks


----------



## whiskers (Jul 21, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> I purchased Essentials yesterday and want to go full Novo. DOes anyone know how I do that i.e. is there an upgrade path code, and should I have it already? Thanks


It should show up under your account in my offers once you log in


----------



## jonathanparham (Jul 21, 2019)

I bought Novo modern Novo Essentials on the spring sale. I believe they are separate products


----------



## Sears Poncho (Jul 21, 2019)

whiskers said:


> It should show up under your account in my offers once you log in



Thanks, I found it.


----------

